

Segway inventor wants to know: When should I quit? - transburgh
http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/worklife/01/12/entrepreneur.psychology/index.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=430863>

